# Trading Teams: Hummingbird to Garmin! Anyone else?



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

I can't say that I making the move to Garmin due to being unhappy with my Hummingbirds, I still run birds on my tournament boat and absolutely love them. However, AIRMAR does not make the thru-hull transducer (BM150M) I want to run on my big boat for my birds and I cannot run my transom mounted bird units due to having inboards. Airmar does make tha BM150 for Garmins and Lowrances and with all of the good feedback I've seen with the Garmins, I've decided to make the switch.

How does everyone like their Garmin units so far? Do any of you run the Panoptix thu hull trandsucer yet? 

Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

I was all lowrance for many years but i bought a garmin last year and sense have bought another. 2 more and ill have all my lowrances switched over. I just added the live scope and it is amazing. imo garmin is leading the fish finder market now


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

It also makes them more appealing that Garmin G3 charts is starting to show up in stores with the Navionics Data.


----------



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

Yeah the G3 has navionics integrated data, Garmin bought out navionics a few years back!


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Look at furuno.. very reliable, no updates or patches. About everything the others claim is new technology has been already perfected by them. Theres a reason they're on almost every commercial and charter boat out there..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I didn’t think Garmin has a thru hull for Panoptix yet let alone livescope. That would be cool if they do as I would look into pulling the trigger on it. Also I would go with a unit that has ability to be updated/upgraded as we all know how technology changes almost daily it seems. Also, with all those processes going on there will be a bug or two occasionally and it’s nice not having to send a unit out to be taken care of, just update an go.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> Look at furuno.. very reliable, no updates or patches. About everything the others claim is new technology has been already perfected by them. Theres a reason they're on almost every commercial and charter boat out there..


Had a furuno sonar on my last boat, with an airmar thru hull transducer. It was simple and powerful, i loved it. Marked fish at 30mph too.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I didn’t think Garmin has a thru hull for Panoptix yet let alone livescope. That would be cool if they do as I would look into pulling the trigger on it. Also I would go with a unit that has ability to be updated/upgraded as we all know how technology changes almost daily it seems. Also, with all those processes going on there will be a bug or two occasionally and it’s nice not having to send a unit out to be taken care of, just update an go.


I’ve always been a die hard bird guy, but wanted to add livescope...so I kept my birds at dash and bow for everything but livescope...love my setup and the livescope is unreal, not sure how I could fish without it anymore...but they do make a thru-hull transducer for livescope, but it’s $2k and I havnt heard much feedback on it yet.


----------

